# Boarding help in Indiana



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello Hogfans!

In July I will be traveling across the country for. 5 days maybe? I am trying to start now looking for places to board/people to help take care of Sherlock. 

I live alone and don't really know anyone here I trust enough to come check on him - plus no one lives close enough to be able to be here enough to give him proper attention. So ideally I'd like to board him somewhere. 

I haven't checked with my vet yet, but hopefully that's one option. However, if there is anyone HERE who might be able to house him for me, I'd much prefer knowing he was with a great hedgie person. I am in Indianapolis, so if anyone is remotely close I'd be happy to travel a little to make sure he was somewhere safe.


----------

